# Lets Face IT ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Our season is OVER!!!! This is NOT the team from last year. From the little I watched:

ELTON BRAND has absolutely nothing in the tank ... spent it all over the summer. He has NO LIFT, can't score and has no strength to bang with the big boys like he did once before. (Should spend less time promoting Dunleavy and get some REST.)

SAM CASSELL looked really OLD out there, with bad feet and lazy hands.

SHAUN LIVINGSTON is ready to lead this team and they flow much better when he is at point. Seems his talk with Maggette has reenstated some confidence and arrogance back in his game.

TT, oh Tim Thomas ... what the hell are you here for?

DUNLEAVY ... once again Dunleavy had NO game plan ... NONE. Out coached, AGAIN. I am sick and tired of his strategy of trying to match up with other teams. Let these guys play 'OUR' game and maybe they can find themselves again.

QROSS ... needs to be back on the bench ... COREY SHOULD BE STARTING ... If Dunleavy has so much confidence in QRoss, he should bring whatever it is that he brings from the bench.

We need to START the game with energy. Why depend on ONE GUY, that you all hate, to bring the energy and get the team going. What's wrong with that strategy --- start slow, let other teams get ahead and then come storming to a HALT?????

This season is over ... lets PLAY as if the team is lea by Shaun and let the young guys and those that should be starting play for the rest of the season.

Oh ... I forot KAMAN ... enough said.


I will watch the rest of the season to see just how far we will fall under Dunleavy. AND, his history stays on course ... get them to the Conference Finals and THAT'S ALL FOLKS.


How disgusting is this???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It aint over until the fat lady sings but things don't look good right now. But one shouldn't be counted out until the end. The Heat had a terrible start last and ended up winning they didn't count themselves out and neither should the Clippers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That's funny Weasel.

The Heat have PAT RILEY. We have MIke Dunleavy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> That's funny Weasel.
> 
> The Heat have PAT RILEY. We have MIke Dunleavy.


Always with the Dunleavy...

Blame the team. The team hasn't been playing with urgency. They have become complacent. 

What I am most disappointed in is Brand. We all knew he was doing too much over the summer except for him. This is his worst year in the league so far....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Always with the Dunleavy...
> 
> Blame the team. The team hasn't been playing with urgency. They have become complacent.
> 
> What I am most disappointed in is Brand. We all knew he was doing too much over the summer except for him. This is his worst year in the league so far....


YOU can blame the team. I blame Dunleavy. He created this mess with his match-up system. No one knows when they will come in, what is expected of them, so the 5 mins they get, they make a mistake and then is pulled without a chance to get into a rhythm. Then they look on the bench and see someone like Singleton who can't get any play when they need him and could use his rebounding, and IF he's given 5 mins and his man scores or he makes a mistake he is pulled.

Which one of the players do you think agree with Corey coming off the bench (other than the 'yes man' Elton), after being the heart of the team when they weren't winning, but always giving his all and then to be treated like that. Do they see their future.

HE alone created this mess just like he always has with other teams. Poor guy, just doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Our season is OVER!!!! This is NOT the team from last year. From the little I watched:
> 
> ELTON BRAND has absolutely nothing in the tank ... spent it all over the summer. He has NO LIFT, can't score and has no strength to bang with the big boys like he did once before. (Should spend less time promoting Dunleavy and get some REST.)
> 
> ...


i absolutely agree with ur point about livingston. i think it's about time cassell gives up his starting position for him. if we're struggling with sam starting, why not give livingston a shot? he's certainly deserved it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if your gonna analyze everyone and badmouth some, YOU CANT POSSIBLY BE SERIOUS ABOUT THE LIVINGSTON Comment, i hope you were joking .....if everyone is playing horrible he is just a tad above horrible he is just really bad......
so cmon now.....wow as i kept reading i think you were being serious about Livingston.....
if it were not for Sam tonight as old as he may be we probably wouldnt have even been in it...and yeah hell let Livingston start we cant be any worse, i hope they let him start a couple games so everyone can finally have the ***** to admit he is a bust.....


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

yo i think everyone is over reacting at this point. i mean its the first month that has past brand kaman will pick it up i mean kaman jus came back. i believe we will make the post season u guys just need confidence in the team i mean if the fans dont have confidence the team wont have anyone to play for. so what if we lose against the lakers we can still get it together and win the pacific division whose with me!:cheers:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> yo i think everyone is over reacting at this point. i mean its the first month that has past brand kaman will pick it up i mean kaman jus came back. i believe we will make the post season u guys just need confidence in the team i mean if the fans dont have confidence the team wont have anyone to play for. so what if we lose against the lakers we can still get it together and win the pacific division whose with me!:cheers:


Too late ... didn't you hear the fans booing them several times. This team won't do it this year ... just look at their bodily language, realisticly.

Might as well let Shaun play point for the rest of ther season and play for improvement/chemistry so that Shaun can learn where everyone likes the ball and they can get use to his hot passes. In other words, get ready for next year. Play Shaun, Singleton, Maggette, Mobley, AAron and rotate Sam, Davis, Ewing, Kaman, Elton, Thomas, Qross. As the leader, Shaun certainly can't lose any more games so it can only get good with him as the leader. We have nothing to lose.

This team has not looked good at any time this year, not any. One more inspirational than the other, but not good.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Teams win games, not coaches. This is pretty well known. 

And giving up the first week of December is fairweather mentality. No team in the NBA is "done" after 15 games. Get real.

Your best bet is to get a grip<strike>, seek prescription mood swing medication,</strike> and support your team.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clippers need to hire a motivational speaker...:chill:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Though I'm very concerned about the body language of the guys when they're out there, I'm not ready to call it a season yet. However, I agree it's time Dunleavy shakes things up, start Livingston, start Maggette, play Singleton more.

For all the cracks on Dunleavy, let's not forget how things were before he came along. For the great season they had last year, the core group (Dunleavy included) deserve a pass for this season. No need to start blowing things up yet.

Also losing has a way of affecting everyone. The slow start and the recent losing streak just makes the players mentally worse. A few good wins will change that quickly and perhaps provide the start of some of the team basketball we saw last year, as well as th great chemistry.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Also remember, we are just fans... we're not to blame for the losing streak, that falls on the multi-millionaires being paid on the court.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow....


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

Dunleavy's rotation is freakin' horrible, i don't understand his subbing one bit. the season is far from over peoples. hopefully brand will get his legs back.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

joe shmoe said:


> Dunleavy's rotation is freakin' horrible, i don't understand his subbing one bit. the season is far from over peoples. hopefully brand will get his legs back.


The season may be far from over, but we're getting ready to saddle ourselves with Dunleavy for 5 years. What you are witnessing with his 'freakin' horrible rotation' is his history. So, do you really expect things to turn around? 

You can't teach an old dog new tricks, so they say, and apparently not looking at Duneavy's history.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah so many times during games it seems like if the Clippers arent even running plays....its ridiculous.....but besides to show you people we would be worse off with livingston starting...id rather wait till the all star break....if we are no where near 500 then....then yeah i say throw away the season by starting LIvingston...
damnit give Korolev some damn PT or something haha not even Tim Thomas is making shots and i remember with the Suns he wouldnt miss haha 
but eh 
i will continue to watch the Clippers regardless i say iwont but i cant as frustrating as it is watching em lose....its better than not watching at alll....
i understand the crowd booing but i say support the team all the way through while giving constructive harsh criticism haha and well...we can bash fully depending on what happens at the end of the season 
GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yay:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and by the way....i see way less activity in the game threads too....id rather see negative frustrated posts than no posts at all haha  

CMON! ! !
like no one believed in the Bruins, i believed and believe if the Clippers fix some things we can do it 
CMON !!! 

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> yo i think everyone is over reacting at this point. i mean its the first month that has past brand kaman will pick it up i mean kaman jus came back. i believe we will make the post season u guys just need confidence in the team i mean if the fans dont have confidence the team wont have anyone to play for. so what if we lose against the lakers we can still get it together and win the pacific division whose with me!:cheers:


[/thread]

People are over reacting and it's what? 14 out of 82 games into the season, there is still 83% of the season left to play. Being worried is another thing, but giving up on the team and saying their horrible? I'm starting to really question the number of 'true fans' on this board.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> [/thread]
> 
> ...I'm starting to really question the number of 'true fans' on this board.


You're entitled to question that!

However, speaking for myself ... I prefer to voice my frustrations publicly than to sit idly by accepting what is said to me about a situation and not believing what I see with my own eyes and understanding past history. In my mind, that makes me more of a fan and not living in LaLaLand.

Weasel mentioned that last year Miami got a slow start and came back to win a ring. To that I said ... HA!!!! Miami has two of the most important ingredients needed to do that:

1) A great coach (PAT RILEY); 

2) A great Center that commanded attention whether or not he was on his "A" Game

3) Scorers.


We scorers that could potential find their games, but that won't be enough to win a ring. We need a Coach and someone to clog up the middle, rebound and score when necessary.


So, in short, don't hold your breath that this thing will turnaround and become competitive. There have been no indications of that happening this season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys are crazy. 


The Season has just started. Clippers still have
alot of talent. I'd be very surprised to see them miss the
playoffs. I think 40-45 wins could get them the 8th seed.
Don't give up so soon.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the way it looks now, i think 43 wins *might* get you the 8th seed.

clippers still have virtually the same players, same coaching staff... no reason why it can't be turned around.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

afobisme said:


> the way it looks now, i think 43 wins *might* get you the 8th seed.
> 
> clippers still have virtually the same players, same coaching staff... no reason why it can't be turned around.


Injuries....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

injuries who? kaman is back isn't he? besides him, seems like no one else is seriously injured.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

OVER?!?! OVER ?!?!

WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMANS BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!?!?!?


sorry i had to bring this out here.

seriously its the clippers. i have lived/laughed through so many bad seasons im just happy they have some sort of semblance of a team.

but yeah we should get rid of dunleavy


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

afobisme said:


> injuries who? kaman is back isn't he? besides him, seems like no one else is seriously injured.


Zeljko Rebraca?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

are you serious?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Injuries....


True...

I dont know what the problem really is with the Clippers.. They should be doing great right now but when I see them playing on the floor they really look unmotivated and almost disintersted.... After making it to the second round last season I'd think they would be even more motivated to go out there and get a great start to ensure a quality playoff run.

I've defended Mike all last season, because I think he coached the Clippers fairly well last season.. But this season I totally can't figure out what the hell he is thinking half the time....

And then Sam... He seemed to make everything last season when it mattered... This season he has been taking some of the most ugly shots ive ever seen at times they dont even need him to shoot. It's almost like Mike has utterly no control over what Sam does on the floor. Sometimes thats good... But hasn't looked like a good thing this season...

And Kaman.. I know he is comming off injury (like normal), but since the contract extension... He seems a little out of it, and not working as hard as one would think to get back into shape..

And Brand.. Brand doesnet seem tired to me. He just doesnt get any freaking touches. I mean, when your Cassell, or Livingston.. You need to make Brand your priority on offense like last season. I believe a lot of the problem with Brands numbers down is because unlike last season, other teams have taken far more notice of the Clippers this season (after making it to the second round they woke up a lot of people who didnt take the Clippers seriously). Brand has been getting what Kobe has been getting over the past two years.. Whenever they touch the ball, double and triple teams follow. That means its up to the team to step up and hit the open jumpers. Which the Clippers are not doing very well right now.

It almost seems like teams think "Just guard Brand and who ever is running point and let the other guys shot there shots". It seems like Mike hasn't adjusted to the way teams are guarding the Clippers now.

I still think the doom and gloom thread is silly. A bad start this early in the season means nothing really. If it were allstar break, then I'd agree with the panic. 

Mike just needs to get his act in gear. Sam needs to start taking better shots. And Brands team needs to start stepping up when he is being double teamed. Do that and they will be fine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Zeljko Rebraca?



I like Zeljko, but if the Clippers success was depending upon them then I was wrong.. There should be a doom and gloom thread here.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> True...
> 
> I dont know what the problem really is with the Clippers.. They should be doing great right now but when I see them playing on the floor they really look unmotivated and almost disintersted.... After making it to the second round last season I'd think they would be even more motivated to go out there and get a great start to ensure a quality playoff run.
> 
> ...


Usually, I don't agree with you, but all this is right. Elton IS tired, but he is not getting any touches and is passing up open J's. He needs to cut back with his class-act and demand the damn ball and take the shots instead of passing them to see Maggette, Cassell brick a three or Kaman miss a point-blank shot. I'd prefer Brand taking those 12-15 footers then Maggs and Cassell taking a J or Kaman in the post with his retarded spinning which isn't working at all this year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're entitled to question that!
> 
> However, speaking for myself ... I prefer to voice my frustrations publicly than to sit idly by accepting what is said to me about a situation and not believing what I see with my own eyes and understanding past history. In my mind, that makes me more of a fan and not living in LaLaLand.
> 
> ...


I'm living in LaLaLand because I refuse to give up hope? Makes no sense. A true fan never gives up hope on their team, *NEVER.* Why won't the Clippers turn it around? It is only 17 games into the season, not 82, meaning there is well over 80% of games left to be played. Are you saying the Clippers have run out of time with 80% of games remaining? Is that what your claiming?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> ...Are you saying the Clippers have run out of time with 80% of games remaining? Is that what your claiming?


That's what I'm saying. 

I haven't seen any indication that the guys are motivated to change and certainly Dunleavy is going to keep doing what he has done for years --- get them to the Playoffs and THAT'S ALL FOLKS. He did that last year and has no motivation this year, especially since he believes we owe him $5 mil/per for doing that. 

If we had at least LOOKED like we even wanted to start where we left off last year, maybe fans would be more accepting. But ....

I honestly hope that I am wrong and Dunleavy proves to be half as good a coach as Riley or PJ for the money.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> True...
> 
> 
> 
> And Brand.. Brand doesnet seem tired to me. He just doesnt get any freaking touches. I mean, when your Cassell, or Livingston.. You need to make Brand your priority on offense like last season. I believe a lot of the problem with Brands numbers down is because unlike last season, other teams have taken far more notice of the Clippers this season (after making it to the second round they woke up a lot of people who didnt take the Clippers seriously). Brand has been getting what Kobe has been getting over the past two years.. Whenever they touch the ball, double and triple teams follow. That means its up to the team to step up and hit the open jumpers. Which the Clippers are not doing very well right now.


He seems very tired to me and very timid. He no longer takes the open jumper from outside the paint. Now he passes because I believe he isn't confident in himself. His legs are tired and he isn't getting the same lift as he use to.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's great to have the old CDRacingZX6R posts back on this board.:biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> OVER?!?! OVER ?!?!
> 
> *WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMANS BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!?!?!?*
> 
> ...



:clap: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

paperclip said:


> delete


I thank myself for getting rid of my negative message. 

Nice win over Orlando. Go Clippers everyone.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> It's great to have the old CDRacingZX6R posts back on this board.:biggrin:



Hahahahahaha.

I get moody on both LA boards at times. :cheers: 

Not sure if this win vs Orlando is going to fire up the Clippers.. But they looked DAMN good last night. Very good on both ends of the floor, and motivated...

Best of all Brand actually got the ball and didnt pass. He looked like allstar from last season. A win like this should be just what the Clippers need. 

Livingston... 24 minutes... 10 assassits... only 1 TO... :clap: 

Clips will be fine, and will make the playoffs. Book it.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Also remember, we are just fans... we're not to blame for the losing streak, that falls on the multi-millionaires being paid on the court.


out of curiosity what do all the salary-whiners say when an unpaid college team goes on a losing streak? Them being well-paid has nothing to do with anything.

Pretty funny to see how unappreciateve some fans are of progress from a team like the Clippers who used to be absolutely god awful.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

essbee said:


> out of curiosity what do all the salary-whiners say when an unpaid college team goes on a losing streak? Them being well-paid has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> Pretty funny to see how unappreciateve some fans are of progress from a team like the Clippers who used to be absolutely god awful.


They were playing worse the god awful for the amount of talent they have right now. Before, they had young raw talent, now they have the veteran talent with a leader and two young'n's but are playing horrible leading people to quit on them. I think this whole board is on Suicide Watch.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> ... I think this whole board is on Suicide Watch.


:biggrin:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> :clap: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


im guessing you haven't seen animal house


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> I think this whole board is on Suicide Watch.


Let alone you've also got an egotistical maniac who calls himself "Free Arsenal" :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Clippers are not the Clippers of last year. IMO you guys need a coach.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> im guessing you haven't seen animal house


lol

No I haven't.

But that comment didn't need to be related to Animal House
to be funny. :lol:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> ...


watch the movie and you'll die from laughter just from that line

it is pricelessly delivered by John Belushi


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i find it funny that the clips 1-2 games away from getting the 8th seed, and the OP has already given up.

as it is, actually, clips are 8th seed...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Our season is OVER!!!! This is NOT the team from last year. From the little I watched:
> 
> ELTON BRAND has absolutely nothing in the tank ... spent it all over the summer. He has NO LIFT, can't score and has no strength to bang with the big boys like he did once before. (Should spend less time promoting Dunleavy and get some REST.)
> 
> ...


BUMP!!! I said this at the beginning of the month.

Just wondering how many want to stick by their comments today that it was too early for me to say that then.

I heard on ESPN tonight during the Nets/Cavs game, by either Legler or Anthony, that 'an underachieving team is a direct reflection of the coach'. As you all know, I believe that.

The fact that Dunleavy is trying to change now by running and starting Magette does not erase that fact that HE alone got us here. He alone has affect the physche of the team.

WHAT IS DTS THINKING????


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

about face people...

Maggette starts Vs Toronto because :
1. QRoss is hurting.
2. TThomas is hurting.
3. SCassell is hurting.
Maggs was Duns last resort. Maggs had to start. No choice.

Maggs defense is so bad that it really hurts the team.
So that's 4 hurts.

We still have Rebraca on the shelf. Hopefully he comes back soon and contributes a little, at least more than PDavis, who has been playing okay for the minutes he gets.

Clippers are not healthy. Haven't been the whole season. 
Let's face it.
Until everyone can get healthy, the Clipps will struggle, even against weaker teams, eg. Raps.

I expect them to get blown out in Dallas and Houston. Anything short of that will be a miracle coaching job.
Face it.
we are back to the LOdom, QRich, DMiles, KDooling, CMaggette, MOlowokandi days.... remember.. so much potential, so much talent... but injuries just kept nagging all season long.. no jellin'.
The curse.
Clips could have reversed the curse if they got AI.
oh wells.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

only 6 teams in the nba have worse records than the clippers.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm used to it...maybe it's the water...i'll still watch every game i can...i would probably live a lot longer if i didn't...


----------

